# popping clunking griding sound dead stop slight acceleration



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Engine mounts or low/used trans fluid (since you mentioned it slips)
How many miles? Have you had the Trans fluid replaced?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

May be worth replacing the trans fluid anyways. I swear mine only had 1.5 QTs tops when I drained it and this is on a 2014!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Could be the motor mounts on top for the noise. Pop the hood and have someone rev up the engine to see if the engine moves. That would not explain the slipping between 1st + 2nd. I would take it back to the dealer have them look at it. I presume you should be under warranty still. If not the 3/36 B2B. It sounds like that would be under the 5/100 power train warranty.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> May be worth replacing the trans fluid anyways. I swear mine only had 1.5 QTs tops when I drained it and this is on a 2014!


Current GM spec to the dealers is a refill of 1.5 Qt's...I only know this Bc I called the dealer when I only drained that much.

This problem sounds like a transmission issue and not a motor mount issue. I'd check the trans mounts for cracks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

52,000 miles this is a new trans replaced at 27,800 miles so the fluid has 24,200 miles on it water pump and tc and rear trans seal replaced at 50.000 miles i've taken it in requesting it be looked at and have been told countless times the fluid is still good and they will not replace it yet


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

and the jerking begins 8(


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jnoobs said:


> Current GM spec to the dealers is a refill of 1.5 Qt's...I only know this Bc I called the dealer when I only drained that much.
> 
> This problem sounds like a transmission issue and not a motor mount issue. I'd check the trans mounts for cracks.
> 
> ...


1.5... no wonder my trans froze in the winter when it got to - degrees out.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jnoobs said:


> Current GM spec to the dealers is a refill of 1.5 Qt's...I only know this Bc I called the dealer when I only drained that much.
> 
> This problem sounds like a transmission issue and not a motor mount issue. I'd check the trans mounts for cracks.
> 
> ...


And I have 2.5 qts installed now...... I know they are the engineers but you can't tell me it's the best engineering possible otherwise they wouldn't make money as a company. Now Tesla on the other hand is an example of the best engineering but you pay for it!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Jnoobs said:


> Current GM spec to the dealers is a refill of 1.5 Qt's...I only know this Bc I called the dealer when I only drained that much.
> 
> This problem sounds like a transmission issue and not a motor mount issue. I'd check the trans mounts for cracks.
> 
> ...


That's odd. When I had my transmission replaced 3-4 months ago, it stated 2qts of transmission fluid on the service sheet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

update took the car in this morning everyone thought it was the motor mounts...turns out loose bolts and mounts re tighten and re align powertrain supposedly fixed well just have to drive and find out I only put 10 miles of light city driving on it after I picked it up took them 2 hours to *fix*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So you had a screw loose


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> That's odd. When I had my transmission replaced 3-4 months ago, it stated 2qts of transmission fluid on the service sheet.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Around the same time I called several dealers other than my normal one and they all said 1.5-1.6. If you were to get a trans replacement it comes sealed with 1.5


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

*i guess so*

according to the dealership mechanic yes i had all my bolts and screws loose funny they were the last one under there...ill def be checking under my hood every morning from now on 8)


obermd said:


> So you had a screw loose


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Glad you got it taken care of and it was an easy fix! You were right on target for the problem. Did you get the slipping between 1st + 2nd taken care of as well? Transmission fluid?


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

*tranny sliips*

the lastest problem is a slight rough idle when stopped i've tried sitting at the light in D and IN M1 will do it almost every other full stop...since the re aligning yesterday it feels as if i've lost all my horses NO POWA 8( when casually driving in D so now im ROWING throw all 6 gears every light if it doesnt fix it self on the 2 hour drive home tonight it will go back into the dealership 1st and 2nd slipping still happening just less often and not as easy to feel directly thru the pedal as before Cali GM Dealerships are a pain



Patman said:


> Glad you got it taken care of and it was an easy fix! You were right on target for the problem. Did you get the slipping between 1st + 2nd taken care of as well? Transmission fluid?


----------

